
Has the Mystery of Skyjacker D.B. Cooper Finally Been Solved? TV Newsmans Quest - heshiebee
https://www.hollywoodreporter.com/features/has-mystery-skyjacker-db-cooper-finally-been-solved-1236196
======
kjs3
I read this and all I could think was how terrifying it would be to have
someone like Tom Colbert take an interest in your life. What a horrible
person.

